# Welcome Powering up???????????????



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Could yall please help me. I have got a phillips direct tv reciever with tivo.Dual. I have only had it approximately a year or so. Cannot get pass Powering up. I take it the box is no good anymore?? What is the best way to go to get another Direct tv With tivo. I am not interested in Direct dvr. Or is the price just to much to have it with Tivo.
Thanks need help now,


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It is most likely the hard drive. Check the sponsors here on the forum for a replacement for your TiVo.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

1 year for a hard drive is somewhat short, but not unexpected considering the abuse a Tivo can put on a hard drive.


----------



## whalerfan (Nov 9, 2004)

I had the same problem. Replaced the hard drive and all is well now.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

How do I go about replacing a hard drive? Is it something a child could do? Or should I take it somewhere?


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

For a few months, my Tivo has been sluggish to respond. It sometimes goes bleep, bleep, bleep, forward, but when I hit the Play button, it just keeps going forward to the end. I've also had some delays and skips as well as some pixellation while viewing.

I just unplugged it and it appears that's what has been sending out a ton of white noise for the past several months as well.

Apparently my electricity went off yesterday when I wasn't home (all the clocks in the house are flashing). Now the Tivo says, "Welcome. Powering up..." for 30 seconds to a minute and then it goes to snow and the Sony screen tells me, "No Signal" until the "Welcome. Powering up..." reappears to do the same thing over.

I'm trying the trick I read somewhere else. I removed the access card and unplugged the until. I left it unplugged while I typed this. Going to plug it back in now (putting the access card back in first).


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome. Powering up...

No Signal

Welcome. Powering up...


Access card and power removal didn't do it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Also check out these sources of information, much of which you'll find in the Tivo Upgrade Center forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## KyooMac (Oct 5, 2007)

it could also be the power supply.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Happened to me once when the power failed and all clocks were blinking.....surge fried the HD....once I replaced everything was fine....HD is easy to upgrade assuming you had a backup image. If not, gotta buy one....I just got a hard drive with everything on it for $15 on eBay, so check there first....and of course, make a backup image as soon as you get it!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Dropped in a new hard drive last Friday and it's working like a champ. I sure wish I wouldn't checked here before I plunked down $109 at Weaknees. Oh well.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> Dropped in a new hard drive last Friday and it's working like a champ. I sure wish I wouldn't checked here before I plunked down $109 at Weaknees. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Now go spend a little more money and get a UPS to shield you from spikes and short outages.


----------

